# The forum has to be redone, What needs to stay?



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 19, 2017)

Hello Folks

The time has come... Canon Rumors must invest in redoing the theme on the forum for a bunch of reasons. However, I know how adverse to change the world is, and even moreso the frequent users of forums .

So I have a couple of questions.

1) What of the current design MUST stay? Keep this about features, not about colour and that sort of thing.

2) Is there anything that could be added that isn't currently here?

I'd appreciate any insight you folks may have.



Cheers,
Craig


----------



## sama (May 19, 2017)

May be add a DIY section.


----------



## Zv (May 19, 2017)

I don't like how after you post a reply and press the post button it takes you to the forum sub menu page. I'd like to stay in the thread to see what's going on.


----------



## Zv (May 19, 2017)

I'd also like a way to unfollow a discussion. Or even a way to mute the new replies notification. The image gallery ones in particular - I posted one picture of a bird once and now I can't seem to shake the bird picture thread! People continually post in there, which is great, but can I leave it now?


----------



## Zv (May 19, 2017)

And finally it would be nice to have the option to save a comment.


----------



## Ryananthony (May 19, 2017)

Zv said:


> I'd also like a way to unfollow a discussion. Or even a way to mute the new replies notification. The image gallery ones in particular - I posted one picture of a bird once and now I can't seem to shake the bird picture thread! People continually post in there, which is great, but can I leave it now?



No. Youre not allowed to leave it. Ever. So post more! 

This forum only needs 3 threads. 

- arguments about the death of the mirror, and mirror less taking over

-arguments about how canon is ******* vs Neuro ( Although similar to the above thread, I feel they are different enough for their own separate thread)

- The bird in flight/ bird portrait thread.


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 19, 2017)

Please keep it light (and by that I'm not meaning colors, though also yes) but in terms of development and code - the lighter and more responsive it is, the better it feels. Keep the performance snappy, the loads fast, and everything to as few clicks as possible.

I get driven nuts by site changes mostly because each change tends to involve more clicks, more animation (especially when Flash was a thing), more data, and more everything else. Remember that we're here on the forum to make and read posts; not look at a million widgets.

And thank you very much for soliciting advice! It's a rare thing with site changes...

Other nice features might be the ability to have photos resized to the viewing screen, with click to expand. Scrollbars are awful.


----------



## Zeidora (May 19, 2017)

Craig: can you elaborate a bit more on what sort of change you foresee? Or what options you are considering?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 19, 2017)

Zeidora said:


> Craig: can you elaborate a bit more on what sort of change you foresee? Or what options you are considering?



I have to redo the theme/skin of the forum for compatibility reasons. While I'm at it, I'll make sure the forum is responsive.

I picture something a bit more modern, larger text with a better handling of images.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 19, 2017)

For me to stay (if you want me) you must keep the thread layout such that you can read multiple posts on a single page, I won't use forums where you have to click for each post.



Zv said:


> I don't like how after you post a reply and press the post button it takes you to the forum sub menu page. I'd like to stay in the thread to see what's going on.



You can, click the 'Attachments and other options' line below the dialogue box and you get a 'Return to this topic' option.



Zv said:


> I'd also like a way to unfollow a discussion. Or even a way to mute the new replies notification. The image gallery ones in particular - I posted one picture of a bird once and now I can't seem to shake the bird picture thread! People continually post in there, which is great, but can I leave it now?



You can, in each email you get there are two links, one to go to the thread, the other to cancel notifications for that thread.


----------



## JMZawodny (May 19, 2017)

Please stop equating the number of posts a member has made to a camera body or lens. It is about quality, not quantity. Some members with thousands of posts are still a Canon S30 (although I really liked that camera). A few folks with very few, but high quality posts, should be (and are) more respected. I'd rather see a "status" score tied to what other forum members think (aka karma points from other forums) than a meaningless quantity score. So when a post from "insert your least favorite member" appears in a thread, you'll take comfort in their -1,000,000 karma score assigned to them by fellow members. In parallel, I'd like to filter comments and replies from members with a karma score below a user selected value. This means implementing a system to dole out votes to members that they can then use to increase or decrease the karma of other members.

An alternative would be the ability to simply hide comments from specific members (and replies to their comments).

I have finally gotten used to the organization of the various forum threads. I think it works and would not recommend it be changed.

Best of luck with your upgrades.


----------



## JMZawodny (May 19, 2017)

OH, one more thing. Increase the size limit on uploaded photos. I hate degrading the quality of an image just to make it acceptable to the forum's limits.


----------



## slclick (May 19, 2017)

Yeah I'd like to leave the freaking birds thread as well. So yes, an unsubscribe to a thread option please. Personally I don't use all the emoticon and other Word document like tools, seems very dated. Other than that I like it here.


----------



## JMZawodny (May 19, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Craig: can you elaborate a bit more on what sort of change you foresee? Or what options you are considering?
> ...



I'm confused, so this is only about the cosmetics? If so, dump the red theme. It makes people cranky and angry.


----------



## JMZawodny (May 19, 2017)

JMZawodny said:


> Please stop equating the number of posts a member has made to a camera body or lens. It is about quality, not quantity. Some members with thousands of posts are still a Canon S30 (although I really liked that camera). A few folks with very few, but high quality posts, should be (and are) more respected. I'd rather see a "status" score tied to what other forum members think (aka karma points from other forums) than a meaningless quantity score. So when a post from "insert your least favorite member" appears in a thread, you'll take comfort in their -1,000,000 karma score assigned to them by fellow members. In parallel, I'd like to filter comments and replies from members with a karma score below a user selected value. This means implementing a system to dole out votes to members that they can then use to increase or decrease the karma of other members.
> 
> An alternative would be the ability to simply hide comments from specific members (and replies to their comments).
> 
> ...



Maybe the simple net aggregate sum difference between thumbs up and thumbs down would work.


----------



## Zv (May 19, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> For me to stay (if you want me) you must keep the thread layout such that you can read multiple posts on a single page, I won't use forums where you have to click for each post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool thanks I guess on mobile I don't really look that closely at the attachments tab. That's two extra taps to stop it from bouncing me out the topic. Would be nice to have that as an option in the settings. 

Also it's not the email notifications it's the screen that shows replies to new posts. When you post on multiple topics that list gets rather long. Would be nice to cancel some of those easily with a check box next to the link or something. 

But from what Craig has mentioned seems like the changes are just to the skin and overall look? Bigger text would be appreciated on mobile. I often turn my phone to landscape mode for reading which makes the text a little bigger but makes it a bit more awkward using it one handed.


----------



## JMZawodny (May 19, 2017)

While I'm thinking about this, would it be possible to have attached to a member's profile a link to a gallery of all the images that member has uploaded?


----------



## retroreflection (May 19, 2017)

Please discourage quoting a quote of a quote, and other means of using tons of space to say nothing.


----------



## unfocused (May 19, 2017)

JMZawodny said:


> OH, one more thing. Increase the size limit on uploaded photos. I hate degrading the quality of an image just to make it acceptable to the forum's limits.



I'm afraid I disagree with this. Storage space may be cheap, but it is not free. Plus, the larger the picture, the more likely to slow down the site. If you are so proud of your pictures that you want to post giant web images, get your own site.

I feel like the posting of pictures is a nice, generous service that Canon Rumors provides, but I have no problem restricting or limiting it. Maybe as a compromise, make it easier for people to include a link to their own webpages, dropbox accounts or other photosharing site, so it doesn't clog up the forum.

In fact, I would recommend splitting the galleries off from the forum. Have a gallery section for people who enjoy posting and sharing photos (I don't) and leave the forum for the inane discussions that consume so many of us, but which also drive visitors to the website.


----------



## unfocused (May 19, 2017)

retroreflection said:


> Please discourage quoting a quote of a quote, and other means of using tons of space to say nothing.



I actually like this, because it adds context. But, I could see (if possible) restricting the length of the posts, which would encourage people to truncate the quotes. I feel many people are too lazy to shorten the posts they are quoting and just copy the whole thing. That's hardly ever necessary if it's a long post.


----------



## unfocused (May 19, 2017)

Bring back Karma. (Just kidding) In fact, I'm not loving the thumbs up/thumbs down feature. Seems to take up a lot of space, but mostly my complaint is in how some people use it. Several sore losers who like to "thumbs down" any post that challenges their preconceived notions.


----------



## unfocused (May 19, 2017)

I don't know how it could be done, but it would be nice to somehow make it more difficult for people to start threads that duplicate existing threads.


----------



## unfocused (May 19, 2017)

Despite my plethora of comments, I would say that generally I would not be upset if there were no changes to anything except the look of the skin.


----------



## Orangutan (May 19, 2017)

JMZawodny said:


> I'm confused, so this is only about the cosmetics? If so, dump the red theme. It makes people cranky and angry.



Of course! I wonder what color is used in psych hospitals to keep the inpatients sedate.  ;D


----------



## MrFotoFool (May 19, 2017)

I agree with unfocused that we do *NOT* need to increase the size of uploaded photos. Some are too big already and slow the download time.

Make the text annotations (bold, italic, etc) show up in real time instead of as code with brackets as you type it.

Add a section listing most recent posts. Not just the one most recent comment in each section, but all the threads with recent posts in order.


----------



## Hillsilly (May 19, 2017)

I'd list a greater number of "Recent Forum Posts". 

I predominantly only visit this site for short periods. I check out the headline rumours and see what has been discussed recently. If nothing catches my attention, I move on. Extending the list of recent forum posts would be the most likely way to have me stay on the site longer. And the longer I stay here, the more likely I'll click on an ad.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 19, 2017)

I see a lot of comments asking for things that are already possible. Perhaps a how to section for those who do not know how to do some things.

Personally, I'd like to have a next page button at the top and bottom of a page. I do not like scrolling down to the bottom and clicking on the tiny number.

You have lots of options in the look and layout section of your profile, there is a ignore boards check list in your profile, recent posts can be seen by clicking the link at the bottom of the forum home page.


----------



## Maximilian (May 19, 2017)

Most the things have been mentioned before but I'd like to add some more emphasis:

keep the forum snappy
stay with a flat thread structure where you can read several posts at the same time
think about those still using a classical PC or MAC and browser
I really don't like posting without a keyboard
posting editor easy to use, at least as easy as it is now
chose a good compromise for file size for uploading pictures. 
Sometimes the loading time becomes annoying even with the relatively small pic size we have now
unfollow/ignore discussion function without having to remove all my posts
I was pro to leaving karma away, but I would prefer it instead of the dis-/like buttons.
Leave both away. Or at least sum it up like you did with karma.
Add a "how to?" and a "(photo-)abbreviations" section for newbies

Edit:
And thank you, Craig, for asking us.


----------



## andrei1989 (May 19, 2017)

+1 on the unsubscribing to a thread feature. i click on the 'Show new replies to your posts' button and get the same 2 threads...birds in flight and portraits of birds..

also, how about a new way to display attachments: a small clickable thumbnail which expands the photo to full screen. somthing like this <= not related to anything here, i just like how this forum handles attachments


----------



## hne (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for asking!

I'd be happy if I wouldn't randomly get a "hi anonymous user. you're banned for life" message when trying to load enough of the forum to access the login page. It happens from time to time with various browsers. No correlation with network I connect from nor does it seem to be device dependent (tried 

Oh, and skin-wise, please make the page width scale so it is possible to read on a phone.


----------



## Eldar (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for asking,

I would like to see a change in the image galleries. My primary reason for going through these galleries is to view the images. However, some of theme get very lengthy comments, often on totally irrelevant topics, which makes it a bit tedious to go through both new and older posts. Today, yesterday's posts may be several pages back in history.

Suggestion: Introduce an expandable command line, stating the number of comments for the specific image, below each image. When pressed, all comments for that particular image should be visible. This way we would get a lot more images/page. 

As Privatebydesign pointed out; Don't make all comments individually expandable. That takes forever to go through and it would (at least in my case) move people away from the forum.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 19, 2017)

I don't know if there is anything that can be done with the search function, but it is not always easy to search for posts. Some other forums I haunt have both a simple and an advanced search function where you can designate more filters. 

Perhaps, if it were easier to search, there might be a reduction in repeated threads (a fantasy I know)

I could also do with removing the emoticons. Especially the more insulting ones. We don't need more of that in these forums.


----------



## LonelyBoy (May 19, 2017)

Orangutan said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused, so this is only about the cosmetics? If so, dump the red theme. It makes people cranky and angry.
> ...



I believe that would be either taupe or a pale blue-green-aqua sort of color. My assumption was that the red was to match the L ring, so.. match DO-green? 8)


----------



## Old Sarge (May 19, 2017)

I am older and hard to train or retrain so I would like to see as little change to the navigation as practical. I would just as soon see the Like/Dislike buttons go (I know I have used them on this thread but most of the time they are just an "I hate x-photographer" button.....in this thread I used a "Thumbs Down" on one post and a "Thumbs Up" on another post by the same poster because of the ideas not the person). Definitely like the ability to just move through posts rather than a view which requires clicking on each post to see the contents.

Thanks for all you do to keep this forum going.


----------



## NorbR (May 19, 2017)

retroreflection said:


> Please discourage quoting a quote of a quote, and other means of using tons of space to say nothing.


I agree, 2 page of quotes of quotes of quotes just to add a +1 can be supremely annoying, but that's not something that should be limited by the forum, imho. It's just something users should learn not to do. But for those few cases where it's actually useful to have 3- or 4-level-deep quotes, I'd like that to still be possible.

Otherwise, I like the feature where, when you spend some time writing a post, you're warned before sending if new replies have been posted, and you can review them. Good to avoid repetition if someone just posted the same thing. I hope that can stay.


----------



## Pancho (May 19, 2017)

I mainly use 2 buttons:
- Show unread posts since last visit
- Mark all messages as read

Thanks to keep them


----------



## YuengLinger (May 19, 2017)

Please get rid of Like/Dislike. This is a nice refuge away from facebook!

Also, could you prohibit post stacking? That is, consecutive posts in a thread by the same person?

And, related, is there a way to make quoting snippets, rather than a whole post, easier? Tedious on my PC, but pretty hopeless on a tablet with no keyboard.

Finally, I'm not sure how you check member identity, but I've seen cases (much less lately) of posts from the same person using different names. Would IP checking be practical?

Thanks for such a helpful, open, and FUN forum!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 19, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Please get rid of Like/Dislike. This is a nice refuge away from facebook!



This is a can't win thing. If it goes away I get complaints, if it stays I get complaints. I don't really like the current one, but I'll have to look into different systems.



YuengLinger said:


> Also, could you prohibit post stacking? That is, consecutive posts in a thread by the same person?



I don't know what the technical term for this is, but I do know what you mean. I'll research and see if there is an addon that prevents this



YuengLinger said:


> And, related, is there a way to make quoting snippets, rather than a whole post, easier? Tedious on my PC, but pretty hopeless on a tablet with no keyboard.



No idea, I'll look.



YuengLinger said:


> Finally, I'm not sure how you check member identity, but I've seen cases (much less lately) of posts from the same person using different names. Would IP checking be practical?



Admins and moderators can see IPs, and no one else for various reasons. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## pwp (May 19, 2017)

Hillsilly said:


> I'd list a greater number of "Recent Forum Posts".
> 
> I predominantly only visit this site for short periods. I check out the headline rumours and see what has been discussed recently. If nothing catches my attention, I move on. Extending the list of recent forum posts would be the most likely way to have me stay on the site longer. And the longer I stay here, the more likely I'll click on an ad.



Agree. My CR visits are also very brief and over 90% of the forum visits are via "Recent Forum Posts". 

-pw


----------



## pwp (May 19, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Please get rid of Like/Dislike. This is a nice refuge away from Facebook!


Yes please. It's just so cheap & trashy, joining the rest of SM on a fast-track to the gutter. CR is better than this.

If you completely insist on staying with Like/Dislike, you've got to lose those appallingly designed, oversize thumbs in favor of tiny, bling-free items. Preferably, just dump it and consign it to a quickly forgotten history.

-pw


----------



## Fritz_us (May 19, 2017)

On another non-camera forum, the site allows members to pay a donation. Their "rank" then lists them as a sponsoring member and as a sponsor, the forum is displayed ad-free. The donation payment can be for 3 months to a year.

I'm not a frequent poster here -- but I find enough value in the forums (even the rants now and then) to learn something and would pay a small fee to keep it going and ad free (or even ad light).


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 19, 2017)

We're also considering changing the software the forum runs on. This can be a big and annoying task to implement, but there seems to be some features people want that different software will make easy.


----------



## Cheekysascha (May 19, 2017)

For me I feel like the forums could do with a simpler interface/search function, I'd love to be able to search for just "1dx mark 2" posts and find them without seeing all the thread replies they're mentioned in.

And maybe a simpler/minimalist view of the forum/thread would make it easier to interact and reply


----------



## GammyKnee (May 19, 2017)

I tend to agree with the suggestions about dropping Like/Dislike, or at least going for a more visually subtle implementation.

About the only other things I'd really like to see concern the handling of images:

1) Downsize images as necessary to avoid the scrollbar

2) I would love it if the forum automatically converted images that have been quoted in replies down to thumbnail size. This would leave the image recognizable but greatly reduce the need for scrolling and make it easier to focus on the text that goes along with the new reply. This is one thing (about the only thing TBH!) that I like about the POTN forums.


----------



## LDS (May 19, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Finally, I'm not sure how you check member identity, but I've seen cases (much less lately) of posts from the same person using different names. Would IP checking be practical?



Not always. Legitimate users behind NAT/proxy servers may appear with the same IP. Unluckily, it's up to the moderators to spot such behaviours, IP data may help, but it's not a process that can be automated. And it takes very little to post from different IPs (i.e. your PC and your phone).


----------



## Lurker (May 19, 2017)

How about a CR only forum for original rumors and official follow ups. Keep it easy for those that want only the "facts". Have a second forum to let the kitties sharpen their claws and shred each other.

Maybe a vendor only forum to allow vendors to post about events or new products. Only the Original vendor can post additional info on a thread. Have a second forum to let the kitties sharpen their claws and shred each other.

I like the like/dislike feature, just wish people would use it rather than the +1 posts. I use the dislike not to flag content I disagree with but to flag posts that have, what I judge to be, an inappropriate tone/attitude.

My biggest issue with CR is the sniping on the threads. It's really unfortunate that even a few of the most knowledgeable people here have sunken to cat fight mode.


----------



## SPKoko (May 19, 2017)

I would like it to be smartphone-friendly and/or get Tapatalk access. This was discussed in the past and temporarily available AFAIR.

Thanks for keeping on the great work with the rumors and the forum!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 19, 2017)

SPKoko said:


> I would like it to be smartphone-friendly and/or get Tapatalk access. This was discussed in the past and temporarily available AFAIR.
> 
> Thanks for keeping on the great work with the rumors and the forum!



The new forum will be responsive. Tapatalk was challenging to manage with the current forum software.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 19, 2017)

Lurker said:


> How about a CR only forum for original rumors and official follow ups. Keep it easy for those that want only the "facts". Have a second forum to let the kitties sharpen their claws and shred each other.
> 
> Maybe a vendor only forum to allow vendors to post about events or new products. Only the Original vendor can post additional info on a thread. Have a second forum to let the kitties sharpen their claws and shred each other.
> 
> ...



Maintaining two forums would be difficult and hard to implement with the blog.

There doesn't seem to be a big market for "vendor" forums in the photography space.

Like/Dislike is..... I honestly don't know what to do about it.

As for the sniping, that's generally the way forums work. Our moderators do a great job of trying to keep it to a minimum, and honestly, this forum is pretty good considering the amount of activity.


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2017)

I like the forum the way it is, but I'm sure I'll be happy with whatever changes you make. I don't like the negativity that is sometimes displayed but that's the way people are and I don't find it too distracting. Good luck with the refresh.  8)


----------



## lion rock (May 19, 2017)

CR,
There are lots of ideas floated so far.
Since you're the CR site and has all the rights to do what you want, put up one or two formats, in other links, the way you envision, then let us favor the changes.
You're never going to satisfy everyone all the time. Perhaps just choose the least unfavored items and go with the new format.
-r


----------



## rfdesigner (May 19, 2017)

Please can we show how the replys are linked visually. (I think DPR do this)

often the interesting threads end up diverging into different conversations, being able to expand just one conversation would be brilliant:

i.e.

a starts thread.
b replys to a
c replys to a
d,e,g,h & i reply to c
f replys to b with a really nuanced comment that's lost in the replys to c.

so maybe select one post (such as b above) and "collapse not in conversation" and you only get 
a b & f.

Additionally this could show genuine "replies to your posts" rather than "replys to threads you once posted to a very long time ago".

I know it would take a lot more tracking, but I think it would be a plus if it's possible to implement.


----------



## mnclayshooter (May 19, 2017)

Zv said:


> I'd also like a way to unfollow a discussion. Or even a way to mute the new replies notification. The image gallery ones in particular - I posted one picture of a bird once and now I can't seem to shake the bird picture thread! People continually post in there, which is great, but can I leave it now?



+1


----------



## mnclayshooter (May 19, 2017)

Zv said:


> I don't like how after you post a reply and press the post button it takes you to the forum sub menu page. I'd like to stay in the thread to see what's going on.



+1


----------



## ScottyP (May 19, 2017)

PLEASE do not bring back a dislike button. It really sours the experience and makes the forum mean. 

I remember being disinclined to post because any one of the thousands of readers who felt the urge to do so can slap you with a dislike for any reason or for bad reasons or for no reason at all. I never posted anything insulting or (I thought) entirely stupid, etc., but still I found I was getting nailed with negatives from people who, in some cases for sure, simply preferred a different piece of equipment or was wishing for some different feature in a future camera, etc. 

I think it is human (or Troll) nature to bother with clicking "dislike" more readily than clicking "like". No one clicks "like" when they simply don't disagree, but they will click dislike at the drop of a hat. 

It really made me log in less and post much much less. I was very happy when it went away.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (May 19, 2017)

Zv said:


> I'd also like a way to unfollow a discussion. Or even a way to mute the new replies notification. The image gallery ones in particular - I posted one picture of a bird once and now I can't seem to shake the bird picture thread! People continually post in there, which is great, but can I leave it now?



YES! Same exact thing. Start with allow me to un-follow that bird thread I mistakenly posted in . . .


----------



## mnclayshooter (May 19, 2017)

JMZawodny said:


> While I'm thinking about this, would it be possible to have attached to a member's profile a link to a gallery of all the images that member has uploaded?



+1


----------



## hbr (May 19, 2017)

Wow, Craig. You move fast. Took a nap and came back to see the like/dislike thumbs gone along with a couple of other changes. Just a couple of comments here.

1) Often I would see a photo that someone posted that really was unique or that impressed me. Rather than write a reply saying, "Nice photo _______," I would click on the thumbs up image. What about a like only thumb for photos.

2) What about having a set size for posted photos, but when clicked, would open up another page allowing the photo to be seen in a larger size? I see that you are doing that on some posted photos.

Lots of luck on the changes. 

Brian


----------



## mnclayshooter (May 19, 2017)

Image galleries rather than inline posts would help with the "reply" or "quoted" images being repeated over and over in threads. It makes seeing new/different images much more difficult, and heaven-forbid, you're on a slow connection, you're going to see the same night herron over and over before you ever see another bird pic. 

I think ideally someone's post would link to a gallery and people could leave individual comments on a particular photo without quoting them inline in the forum - then all users could see all comments on a particular photo. And on that subject, is there really a need for a forum for gallery posts at that point? It could be a gallery for the images, and a forum for "how-to's or techniques" for particular types of photos. I've also wondered about adding a 5-star voting system to the photos. Not that this is a contest, but it could help elevate particularly spectacular photos so that more people can see them, rather than them getting buried in post 358 of a 1000-post thread. 

Also, the idea of being able to "unsubscribe" from a thread is nice - make one comment in the bird thread, and you're hooked to it for life. 

Lastly, keyword tagging could be useful - particularly for searching for a topic, rather than people using their own versions of things (or mis-spellings of them). For example. A pre-set list of keywords that can be applied to a post - Mark IV or 7D, eclipse photos, whatever. Using the wiki-engine, you might even be able to make it user-maintained so that an industrious sort of person/group (maybe non-CR moderators??) could help police the list, so that CR peeps don't have to.


----------



## LordofTackle (May 19, 2017)

hbr said:


> 1) Often I would see a photo that someone posted that really was unique or that impressed me. Rather than write a reply saying, "Nice photo _______," I would click on the thumbs up image. What about a like only thumb for photos.



I would like to support this idea. It would make the photo threads much more readable/enjoyable. Right now every good picture is followed by a dozen post that basically say: nice photo/ nice job. Would be cool if one could just "like" a good photo just via a button (but please w/o dislike button). Also, could this system be used to, e.g., choose a "picture of the month"? By counting the likes?
People who want to criticize or more thoroughly comment a photo could still do it in the usual way.

Another thought: would it be possible to let the photo threads appear in a more gallery style way??

As someone else already mentioned: please make forward and backword arrows at the top and bottom of a thread page to quickly move forward (or backward) within a thread and w/o having to click the tiny numbers.

Great work in general, Craig, keep it that way 

-Sebastian


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 19, 2017)

LordofTackle said:


> Another thought: would it be possible to let the photo threads appear in a more gallery style way??



We have a photo gallery with a public or individual space for each member. Likes can be given for photos, even Facebook or other social media likes.

Members don't want to use it because its not what they are used to. The forum is like a huge ship, it does not turn easily, if at all.


----------



## LordofTackle (May 19, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> We have a photo gallery with a public or individual space for each member. Likes can be given for photos, even Facebook or other social media likes.
> 
> Members don't want to use it because its not what they are used to. The forum is like a huge ship, it does not turn easily, if at all.



Thanks for the hint, I wasn't even aware of that, sorry.

-Sebastian


----------



## unfocused (May 19, 2017)

Lurker said:


> Maybe a vendor only forum to allow vendors to post about events or new products. Only the Original vendor can post additional info on a thread. Have a second forum to let the kitties sharpen their claws and shred each other.



Just a comment. One of the things I like about the forum is that the way it is currently structured discourages "astroturfing" by vendors. 

Some vendors try to manipulate the forum by posting positive comments about their products, but soon learn that real people with real experience post counterpoints. Sometimes a heated discussion follows, which reveals the true character of the vendor. 

I think those "kitties" as you call them are often doing a real service by cutting through the vendor b.s. and providing useful information, even if it can be uncomfortable at times.


----------



## IglooEater (May 19, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Lurker said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a vendor only forum to allow vendors to post about events or new products. Only the Original vendor can post additional info on a thread. Have a second forum to let the kitties sharpen their claws and shred each other.
> ...



That's true enough. So long as the discussion remains civil and avoids name-calling, they can be very helpful.


----------



## wsmith96 (May 19, 2017)

I'm open for what ever. I do like the idea of a DIY area if it makes sense to do so. Search is my friend on this forum as I'm always looking for advice/recommendations. I don't have any in mind, but maybe additional search criteria to help people find what they are looking for. Maybe date ranges?


----------



## quod (May 19, 2017)

1. No changes to the design.
2. Add a DIY and Sales sections. Ban Neuro -- he's a cancer on these boards.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 20, 2017)

quod said:


> 1. No changes to the design.
> 2. Add a DIY and Sales sections. Ban Neuro -- he's a cancer on these boards.



1. There absolutely has to be changes to the design, this is 2012 you're looking at and it's not good at a lot of things.

2. No sales, I have no interest in monitoring people getting ripped off. There is another forum that already does it well.

3. DIY, that's interesting, i'll think about it.

4. Neuro is never leaving, and if he tries, I won't let him. No one has made me spit coffee out of my nose in the morning more than he has.


----------



## hbr (May 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> 4. Neuro is never leaving, and if he tries, I won't let him. No one has made me spit coffee out of my nose in the morning more than he has.


----------



## IglooEater (May 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> 4. Neuro is never leaving, and if he tries, I won't let him. No one has made me spit coffee out of my nose in the morning more than he has.



Haha! +1


----------



## IglooEater (May 20, 2017)

unfocused said:


> retroreflection said:
> 
> 
> > Please discourage quoting a quote of a quote, and other means of using tons of space to say nothing.
> ...



I like this too. However if the quotes could be collapsible, (collapsed by default after a certain size) that'd be grand.


----------



## hbr (May 20, 2017)

We need an emoji for spitting up coffee.


----------



## 9VIII (May 20, 2017)

I'd like to be able to display images larger than 800 pixels wide.
Restrictions like that were necessary in the 90's, and even 10 years ago, but almost nothing uses such low resolution today.
For the sake of text formatting, I'd say making 1920 pixels the maximum page width is a good upper limit, though I wouldn't be opposed to a smaller number like 1536 or even 1280 (most of my browsing is either done in a 1280 wide browser window that takes up half of a 2560x1440 monitor, or fullscreen on a 2048x1536 tablet).


----------



## Zeidora (May 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> 1. There absolutely has to be changes to the design, this is 2012 you're looking at and it's not good at a lot of things.
> 
> 2. No sales, I have no interest in monitoring people getting ripped off. There is another forum that already does it well.
> 
> 3. DIY, that's interesting, i'll think about it.



1) I assume you've looked at other fora. Can you point to some forum with this or that feature that you like/consider? The current CR looks perfectly fine to me, but then I don't lurk around other fora much either. And I'm old, wonder where the perforated film strip icon is ;-)
2) Fair enough. 
3) Sounds cool. Currently modding some old flash for UV reflectance photography. Work in progress ...


----------



## AlanF (May 20, 2017)

I am finding it a pain using CR on an iPad or iPhone as it now opens a mobile device mode, which, unless I have missed it, doesn't display recent forum posts. So, you have to click to switch to desktop mode and it doesn't store my login derails.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 20, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> I agree with unfocused that we do *NOT* need to increase the size of uploaded photos. Some are too big already and slow the download time.
> 
> Make the text annotations (bold, italic, etc) show up in real time instead of as code with brackets as you type it.
> 
> Add a section listing most recent posts. Not just the one most recent comment in each section, but all the threads with recent posts in order.



Photoss can be uploaded full size to the gallery, and then posted at a smaller size to a forum. A person who wants to see it full size can click on it and look at the pixels.

Example.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 20, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> MrFotoFool said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with unfocused that we do *NOT* need to increase the size of uploaded photos. Some are too big already and slow the download time.
> ...


----------



## leadin2 (May 20, 2017)

1) To keep the "Show unread posts since last visit" since this is my frequently used function to catch up on posts.

2) I see that there's a new "Go Up/Down" button. Can we have "Next Page" button as well? I'm always reading on my mobile phone and it would be better than magnifying my screen and click the page number.


----------



## Eclectik (May 20, 2017)

We could have a "vote" button on each post. So that, when for example, I agree with post of LonelyBoy, page 1, I could simply 
"like" his post. Could apply on photos too : no need to reply to a post to say we like the photo. I find it very usefull. It even provides 
some informations about the popularity of a given post.


----------



## rfdesigner (May 20, 2017)

Eclectik said:


> We could have a "vote" button on each post. So that, when for example, I agree with post of LonelyBoy, page 1, I could simply
> "like" his post. Could apply on photos too : no need to reply to a post to say we like the photo. I find it very usefull. It even provides
> some informations about the popularity of a given post.



indeed, I like likes, but not dislikes


----------



## kaihp (May 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> I'd appreciate any insight you folks may have.



As a severely colourblind person, reading 'fine red print on black background' (think: the text just below the "Hello $USERNAME" text) near impossible for me. I would appreciate if the new theme/skin would come with a bit more contrast between foreground and background. The light gray font (e.g. the "Logout" menu button) is fine for me.


----------



## hbr (May 20, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > MrFotoFool said:
> ...



Thanks for pointing that out, Mt Spokane Photography. I remember a short time ago you mentioned working on the gallery but I didn't know what you were talking about. Yesterday I found the gallery and then I understood, although I was disappointed at how few images were there.

What can we do to bring more attention to this great feature? Should we send every photo that is posted to the forum to the gallery, or should we allow the poster to decide if he/she wants to also post their photos there?
Thanks for bringing the gallery to our attention.

BTW, absolutely beautiful photo.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 20, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I am finding it a pain using CR on an iPad or iPhone as it now opens a mobile device mode, which, unless I have missed it, doesn't display recent forum posts. So, you have to click to switch to desktop mode and it doesn't store my login derails.



On the mobile theme, just click the menu icon at the top right and select forum. Login and press "show unread posts since last visit".

There will be a better solution once the new forum is online.


----------



## Don Haines (May 20, 2017)

What needs to stay? Neuro for encyclopedic knowledge and Click for politeness....

Seriously though, it is the forum participants that keep me interested. I have learned and incredible amount from them.


----------



## IglooEater (May 21, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I am finding it a pain using CR on an iPad or iPhone as it now opens a mobile device mode, which, unless I have missed it, doesn't display recent forum posts. So, you have to click to switch to desktop mode and it doesn't store my login derails.
> ...



Related issue. Please, please, please make the desktop site possible for mobile devices. I do 95% of my browsing on mobile, and I hate 95% of mobile sites. Most of them are crippled, lacking features, lacking info, ugly, difficult to navigate, and more. With most sites that offer mobile-only for mobile devices, I promptly leave and never come back. I'm so used to coming to CR that if that happens here, I'm sure I'll lose the little bit of mind I had.


----------



## Larsskv (May 21, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



+1! I couldn't agree more. The front page of the current mobile desctop at CR doesn't provide enough info on the headlines that are already there, and no current forum posts. I switch to desctop immediately, and go No! No! No!! in fear of loosing the desctop, when my phone ones in a while "forgets" that I want the desctop view and gives me mobile instead.


----------



## Hillsilly (May 21, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> On the mobile theme, just click the menu icon at the top right and select forum. Login and press "show unread posts since last visit".


I also prefer the desktop layout of most sites. In the last couple of years, I've been impressed with how responsive sites have been trying to replicate the desktop experience on different shaped screens. If the new mobile version of CR can do similar, I'd consider that a good thing.

To have to press buttons, log in and then press more buttons to view what interests most people seems a little cumbersome.


----------



## CSD (May 21, 2017)

A theme switcher would be nice to switch between a light and dark layout, mostly due to power saving on mobile/tablet devices (lighter colours use more power). A great example of this would be over at the main site of ArsTechnica. 

If it's possible to introduce a 'reading' mode, though that can be complicated to implement, can also make posts easier to read. This can work for both wide range of devices.

Touch friendly (and properly tagged) buttons and inputs would also be appreciated, especially for those devices and systems that context aware keyboards on touch devices.


----------



## rfdesigner (May 21, 2017)

CSD said:


> A theme switcher would be nice to switch between a light and dark layout, mostly due to power saving on mobile/tablet devices (lighter colours use more power). A great example of this would be over at the main site of ArsTechnica.



for OLEDs Black costs no power. For backlit screens (all other types I believe) it makes no difference.


----------



## Zv (May 21, 2017)

Hillsilly said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > On the mobile theme, just click the menu icon at the top right and select forum. Login and press "show unread posts since last visit".
> ...



+1 another one chiming in for the desktop version on mobile.


----------



## meywd (May 21, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Also, could you prohibit post stacking? That is, consecutive posts in a thread by the same person?
> ...



I don't think this is a good idea, some threads have very few posters who frequently post images, like birds, flowers, some lenses,,, etc


----------



## Don Haines (May 21, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> CSD said:
> 
> 
> > A theme switcher would be nice to switch between a light and dark layout, mostly due to power saving on mobile/tablet devices (lighter colours use more power). A great example of this would be over at the main site of ArsTechnica.
> ...



I would also prefer a dark mode. Sometimes I feel like my iPad has been turned into a giant flashlight.... the bright display, even when dimmed, ruins your night vision....


----------



## Don Haines (May 21, 2017)

meywd said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...


Agreed!

Dustin reviews a lens and posts his review.......
Lots of people ask questions.......
Dustin wakes up the next day, and starts answering the questions, and we have a long string of sequential posts.....

Plus, this post itself is a sequential post.....


----------



## rfdesigner (May 21, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > CSD said:
> ...



On that point I will concurr..

I'd really like the display industry to establish a minimum intensity specification. We don't all use displays in over-lit offices or full sun. The reason they don't is not technical, it's simply lazyness of thinking on the part of manufacturers.

On the whole displays need to be able to dim around a further 90~99% percent compared to what we have today so as to be used in all environments.

anyway back to topic.. a "dark mode" can be a good thing.


----------



## meywd (May 22, 2017)

Features I like to stay:

Unread/Updated posts list
Gallery: maybe combine attachments with gallery in one feature

On Additions

A Dark theme would be nice
Search result redesign to make it clearer
Some mentioned comments on posts, which would be nice, but maybe reply without quotes could help?


----------



## bainsybike (May 22, 2017)

I don't know about what needs to stay, but what needs to go, URGENTLY, is the advertising that's slowing this site down. It's been happening for about a week now, and I know others have complained about it on other threads. If it goes on much longer, I won't be coming back..


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 22, 2017)

bainsybike said:


> I don't know about what needs to stay, but what needs to go, URGENTLY, is the advertising that's slowing this site down. It's been happening for about a week now, and I know others have complained about it on other threads. If it goes on much longer, I won't be coming back..



Nothing is free, especially when it comes to running/hosting a website.

Either we, as users, have to pay or the owners of the site can convince advertisers to pay. But in any case, someone has to pay. 

Personally, I always prefer if other people pay as it is easier to ignore an ad than it is to stick a crow-bar in my wallet. 

As a free (aka paid by someone else) website, the ROI for me is almost infinite. A pretty good deal from my perspective.


----------



## bainsybike (May 22, 2017)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Nothing is free, especially when it comes to running/hosting a website.
> 
> Either we, as users, have to pay or the owners of the site can convince advertisers to pay. But in any case, someone has to pay.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of that. What I'm talking about is something that's changed in the last week or so (for me at least) which makes the site very tedious to navigate - maybe not everyone's affected by it. But I hope that whatever it is gets sorted out soon.


----------



## AlanF (May 22, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I am finding it a pain using CR on an iPad or iPhone as it now opens a mobile device mode, which, unless I have missed it, doesn't display recent forum posts. So, you have to click to switch to desktop mode and it doesn't store my login details.
> ...



I hope so, as having to log in to see what is new is another barrier for casual checking.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 22, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



I use desktop mode and my login details are saved on all my devices – Mac, iPad and iPhone. The only time I need to log in is if I inadvertently log out on any of the devices (which logs me out of all of them). The key is to tick the box on the login page to remain logged in, and to do so on all the devices. If you don't check the box on one of them, that one will time out (after the default 3 hrs), and log you out on all devices.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 22, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> For me to stay (if you want me) you must keep the thread layout such that you can read multiple posts on a single page, I won't use forums where you have to click for each post.
> 
> 
> Same here!
> ...


----------



## AlanF (May 22, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



I check it every time on my iPhone and iPad, and it logs me out every time from those but not my desk/laptops. There must be another panel somewhere you might have checked.


----------



## pwp (May 23, 2017)

Personally I don't find too much to argue about with the current design and functionality. Except for Search. Search is so primitive to the point of being useless. 

You get better, more relevant hits going back into Google and searching inside of CR from there. So a much more powerful search function would be brilliant. 

As time goes by, CR is an increasingly useful resource and well of knowledge. Keep this gold accessible. 

-pw


----------



## slclick (May 23, 2017)

pwp said:


> Personally I don't find too much to argue about with the current design and functionality. Except for Search. Search is so primitive to the point of being useless.
> 
> You get better, more relevant hits going back into Google and searching inside of CR from there. So a much more powerful search function would be brilliant.
> 
> ...



I'd give this a thumbs up but......


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 23, 2017)

slclick said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I don't find too much to argue about with the current design and functionality. Except for Search. Search is so primitive to the point of being useless.
> ...



I second this - a great resource if an item can be found. Often it's other folks who recall a post that will post the link otherwise we are often reinventing the wheel with newcomers inquiring about previously dealt with subjects. 

I don't understand people's complaints about not being able to disconnect from the Bird thread, for example. When I check *unnotify* in any thread it works for me. Seems I'm missing something here??

Overall, I think CR is just fine as is, so no major changes for me.

Jack


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 23, 2017)

pwp said:


> Personally I don't find too much to argue about with the current design and functionality. Except for Search. Search is so primitive to the point of being useless.
> 
> You get better, more relevant hits going back into Google and searching inside of CR from there. So a much more powerful search function would be brilliant.
> 
> ...



It looks like we're going to be switching board software and one of the big improvements will be the search functionality.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 30, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Lurker said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a vendor only forum to allow vendors to post about events or new products. Only the Original vendor can post additional info on a thread. Have a second forum to let the kitties sharpen their claws and shred each other.
> ...



We are in full agreement! And very well said. I'm wondering if Lurker is working an agenda with such a suggestion. Not that I'd base a judgment on just a name...


----------



## rfdesigner (May 31, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I don't find too much to argue about with the current design and functionality. Except for Search. Search is so primitive to the point of being useless.
> ...



please if you're switching software can we NOT end up with a smartphone centred version that means endless scrolling away of useless splash screens and tons of java that slows everything down like mad.

I'm primarily a laptop user and can only get about 6Mb downlink on a good day, other's I'm down to 2 or even less. I don't have other ISP options.. fibre is promised but so far, so bad...


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 9, 2017)

The site seems a lot slower to load today. The main page can take a full minute to load and forum pages 10-15 seconds. I'd be curious to hear whether others are experiencing a slowdown also.


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2017)

A little slower here, but not that bad.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 10, 2017)

Click said:


> A little slower here, but not that bad.



I did some more timing yesterday with a stop watch and my estimates were off by a factor of 2 - 30 seconds to load. Everything seems back to normal fast loading this morning.


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2017)

JMZawodny said:


> Everything seems back to normal fast loading this morning.



Same here.


----------



## Fatalv (Jun 15, 2017)

Anyone else having massive increase it load times due to the ads? 

It's rather abysmal. Everything used to be snappy, now the forum loads the first comment and then a 5-12 second delay for the first ad below it and the rest of the first page. Front page also has issues where the sidebar load is delayed a long time while the ads load.

I haven't noticed problem on other sites and thought I'd point it out since I know changes are coming/happening.


----------



## pwp (Jun 15, 2017)

CR Guy, do you have a timeline for this project? 
It will be a big job! Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.

-pw


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2017)

Fatalv said:


> Anyone else having massive increase it load times due to the ads?
> 
> It's rather abysmal. Everything used to be snappy, now the forum loads the first comment and then a 5-12 second delay for the first ad below it and the rest of the first page. Front page also has issues where the sidebar load is delayed a long time while the ads load.
> 
> I haven't noticed problem on other sites and thought I'd point it out since I know changes are coming/happening.



No difference here, my internet is a bit slow, but front page and forum loads instantly.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 17, 2017)

The slow downs are back. Looks like the wait is related to amazon-adsystem.com and/or deployads.com. Not sure why the page cannot load the content while it is waiting for the ads to load. Sloppy programming I guess. I should probably do a side by side comparison with a different browser - one that does not prevent 3rd party scripts from running.

... nope, just a slow there. 20-30 seconds to load the main page. Next thing to try is the reader view.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 17, 2017)

loads faster than I can scroll down. Internet can slow things down, depending on the location and routes that data flows thru. I have a slow wireless internet provider with a high ping time, about the worst case, but that is not the bottleneck, its the internet or server involved that is the issue. You are likely being fed ads from a different Amazon server than me.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Craig. 
Thank you for the time and effort you invest to keep this site a pleasant experience, and thanks for asking for our input. 
What needs to stay, the general usability of the site, flat layout, I hate sites like dpreview for their stacked layout, please don't make me go mobile, I like to use the desktop site on my idevices, tablets etc (as apparently do many others) please don't make us use an app, I will not use taptalk or whatever it is called (btw Folks I really don't care what it is called) I have apps for browsing called Firefox and Safari!  
Please could we have "back" and "forward" buttons by the numbers, much more useful than up and down. 
Please can we keep the topic pages the same, like the Birds in Flight and Bird Portraits pages, at least don't kill the Bird Portraits before it reaches 1000 replies oops, pages! 
Is it possible to make it more difficult for people to accidentally include their reply within a quote making it difficult to find that there is a reply! :

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 29, 2017)

Boy Graham, it sounds like a youngster talking to Santa. 

Jack


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Is it possible to make it more difficult for people to accidentally include their reply within a quote making it difficult to find that there is a reply! :
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I get caught on that far too frequently, its because I selectively delete parts of the referenced post, and the cursor then stays where I left it.

I'm not sure there is a cure for my careless posting, I did it again with this post but caught it in time.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Because I asked for a lot, or because I asked politely if it was possible rather than in a demanding way, or perhaps vice versa? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Boy Graham, it sounds like a youngster talking to Santa.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
I thought that was the problem a lot of people might be having, but a lot of the time it is the full reply with another reply nested. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to make it more difficult for people to accidentally include their reply within a quote making it difficult to find that there is a reply! :
> ...


----------



## Daan Stam (Jul 2, 2017)

you should add a section where we can write our own reviews on every kind of gear and maybe a section where we say what canon should bring out( and hope they would finally listen  )


----------



## Labdoc (Jul 2, 2017)

Others may have said this but a like or thanks button would be useful. This is a camera site and folks post pics all the time. I like a lot of what's posted but refrain from posting a comment just to say "great pic". While a dislike button is of dubious utility, a quick way to show you like what you see would be very handy.


----------



## hbr (Jul 2, 2017)

Labdoc said:


> Others may have said this but a like or thanks button would be useful. This is a camera site and folks post pics all the time. I like a lot of what's posted but refrain from posting a comment just to say "great pic". While a dislike button is of dubious utility, a quick way to show you like what you see would be very handy.



I have asked for the return of the like button. Hope we get it. As I posted before it just seems corny to keep saying, "Great picture." Plus the poster was able to see who liked it and how many times his picture was viewed.

Brian


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 2, 2017)

hbr said:


> Labdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Others may have said this but a like or thanks button would be useful. This is a camera site and folks post pics all the time. I like a lot of what's posted but refrain from posting a comment just to say "great pic". While a dislike button is of dubious utility, a quick way to show you like what you see would be very handy.
> ...



My theory is that it was removed because it would not transfer to the new forum software, the database probably could not convert it. CR Guy has tried to convert to other forum software in the past, but found important features that did not convert. Its not easy to do.

Its probably not a good idea to change the forum with all the new members and high usage due to the new camera models. Things will slow down in a few weeks.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 3, 2017)

Labdoc said:


> Others may have said this but a like or thanks button would be useful. This is a camera site and folks post pics all the time. I like a lot of what's posted but refrain from posting a comment just to say "great pic". While a dislike button is of dubious utility, a quick way to show you like what you see would be very handy.



I agree.

Jack


----------

